# GIVEAWAY for Inkbird Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS and Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P



## Inkbirdbbq (Sep 24, 2020)

Congratulations to our winner 

 Chasec5308

You won the *IBT-4XS* and the* IHT-1P*
Please PM me to claim your prizes 

The following discount codes are still available:
*15% CODE for the IBT-4XS*, will Save you $7.80： UXXMMIEB





						Amazon.com: Inkbird IBT-4XS Bluetooth Wireless Grill BBQ Thermometer for Grilling with 4 Probes, Rechargeable Battery, Timer, Alarm, 150 ft Barbecue Cooking Kitchen Food Meat Thermometer for Smoker, Oven, Drum
					

Online Shopping for Kitchen Utensils & Gadgets from a great selection at everyday low prices. Free 2-day Shipping with Amazon Prime.



amzn.to
				




*15 % CODE for the carrying case of the IBT-4XS/IBT-4XC/IBBQ-4T*, will Save you $2.85：9JI75W8F





						Amazon.com : Portable Hard Protective Storage Bag Only for IBT-4XS, IBBQ-4T, IBT-4XP Meat Thermometer, Splash-Proof Shockproof Travel Carrying Case with Hand Rope, 6.7 x 4.7 x 3 inches, Black : Industrial & Scientific
					

Amazon.com : Portable Hard Protective Storage Bag Only for IBT-4XS, IBBQ-4T, IBT-4XP Meat Thermometer, Splash-Proof Shockproof Travel Carrying Case with Hand Rope, 6.7 x 4.7 x 3 inches, Black : Industrial & Scientific



amzn.to
				




*20% CODE for the carrying case of the IHT-1P/BG-HH1C/HET-F001*, will Save you $3.00： DN9LG9RQ





						Amazon.com: Inkbird Portable Hard Carrying Case Suitable for IHT-1P/BG-HH1C/HET-F001 Instant Read Meat Thermometer, Shockproof, Splash-Proof, Protective Storage Bag with Hand Rope, 7.4 x 2.9 x 0.98 inches, Black
					

Buy Inkbird Portable Hard Carrying Case Suitable for IHT-1P/BG-HH1C/HET-F001 Instant Read Meat Thermometer, Shockproof, Splash-Proof, Protective Storage Bag with Hand Rope, 7.4 x 2.9 x 0.98 inches, Black: Meat - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



amzn.to
				




SEE U NEXT GIVEAWAY!

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Giveaway time! Inkbird is giving away the *Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS* and *Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P* to this awesome community. ❤ 

KEY FEATURES (*IBT-4XS*) :
 Rechargeable Battery,The battery can last about 40 hours once fully charged.
Magnetic
Timer and Alarm
3 meat probes+ 1 oven probe

KEY FEATURES (*IHT-1P*) :
Fast responds in 3-5 Seconds
Waterproof
Recharged & Backlight

*Rules: Comment under this post. One Lucky winner will be randomly drawn on 27-Sept.*

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks for the chance, I'm in.


----------



## EricJ (Sep 24, 2020)

I could really use a BT thermometer! Hope I win.


----------



## georgia smoker (Sep 24, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 24, 2020)

Sign me up


----------



## Chasec5308 (Sep 24, 2020)

Im in!


----------



## terryd (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks for the chance! I'm in!


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm in! Awesome giveaway !


----------



## ShakingHorizons (Sep 24, 2020)

Thank you for the opportunity to participate! This would be a GREAT addition to my new Masterbuilt 560!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 24, 2020)

count me in too please! 

Ryan


----------



## 2Mac (Sep 24, 2020)

Thank you once again Inkbird.
Count me in please!


----------



## mbassom (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks for the opportunity.  Please count me in.


----------



## mike1ranger (Sep 24, 2020)

Need a good instant read therm. This would make my day.


----------



## Murray (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks, I’m in.


----------



## SmokinGame (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks, Inkbird!!

I am in.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks for the chance again have a great day


----------



## robrpb (Sep 24, 2020)

Please include me. Thanks.


----------



## normanaj (Sep 24, 2020)

In!


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 24, 2020)

I love it when Inkbird does this!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 24, 2020)

Once again,  thanks for the opportunity.

Please count me in,

John


----------



## weedeater (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks Inkbird!


----------



## bigal162 (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks for the opportunity. I am in.


----------



## Teal101 (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm in thanks for the opportunity


----------



## MoonshinerMike (Sep 24, 2020)

Count me in Please. Thank You. I could sure use a New Meat Thermometer. Mine is getting a little bit worse for wear.


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 24, 2020)

Got the 4XS but could use the others.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks Inkbird!
Count me in.


----------



## yarro (Sep 24, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Giveaway time! Inkbird is giving away the *Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS* and *Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P* to this awesome community. ❤
> 
> KEY FEATURES (*IBT-4XS*) :
> Rechargeable Battery,The battery can last about 40 hours once fully charged.
> ...





Steve H said:


> I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## yarro (Sep 24, 2020)

I would like to be added to the list. I have the instant read thermometer and it works great.  Love the magnetic capability stick perfectly to my frig.


----------



## smokininidaho (Sep 24, 2020)

Another great giveaway from Inkbird. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Buckeye1 (Sep 24, 2020)

Please count me in. You are such a great supporter of this site!!!


----------



## mizzourel77 (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## Jett (Sep 25, 2020)

Thank you inkbrid for the chance i am in


----------



## Cj7851 (Sep 25, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## tropics (Sep 26, 2020)

Thank You again put me in please
Richie


----------



## ronf (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm in. 
Thank you


----------



## Palmer0212 (Sep 26, 2020)

Thank you, I’m in!


----------



## ggreen (Sep 27, 2020)

Late to the party, but I'm in if it's not too late. Thank you very much


----------



## 5 Bad Days (Sep 27, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Giveaway time! Inkbird is giving away the *Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS* and *Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P* to this awesome community. ❤
> 
> KEY FEATURES (*IBT-4XS*) :
> Rechargeable Battery,The battery can last about 40 hours once fully charged.
> ...


Love to win I'm in if not to late.


----------



## udaman (Sep 27, 2020)

please add me
thx inkbird


----------



## Steve H (Sep 28, 2020)

Congrats to 

 Chasec5308
 for the win!


----------



## Chasec5308 (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks very much!


----------



## Chasec5308 (Sep 28, 2020)

PM sent.




Inkbirdbbq said:


> Congratulations to our winner
> 
> Chasec5308
> 
> ...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 28, 2020)

congratulations Chase!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Sep 28, 2020)

Shoot! I didn't win. Lol! But I bought one of the cases for the thermometer. Got it today. Darn nice!
I thought I'd give my opinion about it.




__





						Hard case for the InkBird  Thermometer IHT-1P
					

I saw this on the last give away. And knew I wanted one. And with the discount. It was 14.99 with free shipping through Amazon prime.    Ordered it Saturday. Got it today.     It is a perfect fit for the  IHT-1P.    Nice and snug. This is the perfect way to store your thermometer between use. Or...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Sep 28, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Shoot! I didn't win. Lol! But I bought one of the cases for the thermometer. Got it today. Darn nice!
> I thought I'd give my opinion about it.
> 
> 
> ...


   Thank you!


----------

